# PowerPoint - Hochformat-Folie in Querformat-Präsentation



## MagicMatze (24. August 2005)

Huhu,

ich wollte nur kurz fragen ob es möglich ist einzelne Hochformat-Folien in einer ansonsten querformatige Präsentation zu bekommen, ich arbeite mit PP 97 und habe bisher nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, für jede Hochformat-Folie eine eigene "1-Folien-Präsentation" zu erstellen und per Hyperlink in die eigentliche Präsentation einzufügen. Eine Idee wie es gehen könnte, wäre zB eine 2. "Masterfolie" die ich eben nur auf die Hochformatfolien beziehen kann, ich weis nicht ob es sowas gibt und hab nun schon viel rumprobiert, eventl. kann mir jemand von euch helfen 
Ihr könnt auch gerne andere Ideen reinschreiben wie es gehen könnte, wenn diese "2. Masterfolien-Idee" nich umsetzbar ist. Wichtig wäre mir eben dassich die 1 Präsentation nich aus 10 einzelnen bestehen würde, sondern eben wirklich nur 1 ist, ich versteh es zwar und weis, dass man alles beisammen halten muss, aber es werden über kurz oder lang auch andere damit arbeiten.

MfG Matze


----------

